# Phantom Black Audi A4 S-Line



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Car: Phantom Black Audi A4 2.0T Quattro S-Line Special Edition

I'll begin by apologising for the lack of photos! I was down in Devon at my parent's house over the Christmas period and they only have a cheap digital camera that doesn't seem to focus on anything no matter how steady you hold it, and I forgot to take before/during shots! 

I was also trying to finish before the light went, so there aren't any before or during pics, but I shall explain anyway 

I started off rinsing down the car & then washing it thoroughly using the 2 bucket method. I used some APC & a couple of brushes to loosen any stubborn dirt in the panel gaps, around badges, etc. I also used a fair amount of APC and a stiffer brush on the bonnet & boot shuts - they had filled up with leaves & soil had formed which had to go!

After a good rinse, I followed this up with the clay. I used a Meguiar's kit as I left mine at home in London & had been in Halfords the previous day to buy some. This was the first time I'd used clay, and as I've said elsewhere on here, I was surprised by, and really happy with the results!

I buffed the car down with a MF cloth & then out came my DAS-6 for it's first use...

I bought the Menzerna kit so I had their pads & polishes. I started off masking up the area to test on with 3M 3434 & then used the softest combination (Finishing pad & Final Finish) which gave a nice shine but didn't alleviate some of the random hairline scratches & swirls, so I stepped up to Super Finish on the same pad. This still wasn't quite enough, so I ended up using a polishing pad with Intensive Polish in some areas, then went back over with the less abrasive polishes. :buffer:

I have to say these products are fantastic - the machine makes such a good job of working the polish, and the polishes themselves leave very little dust.

Once the car had been polished to a level I was happy with, I buffed the car down & then got out my Carlack 68 to give some synthetic protection. I found this pretty hard to buff off, but it provided a good base for the 2 coats of Victoria's Concours wax I applied afterwards.

I had given the wheels a good clean but I couldn't be bothered to protect them as I'm planning to replace them soon and they need a good refurb anyway.

I treated the tyres with some random spray which I'd left at my parent's from about 5 or 6 years ago! It went everywhere as could be expected & I had to be very careful not to get it on my nice shiny paintwork 

So the car was clayed, polished and waxed and looking great, the wheels were clean & the tyres (kind of) treated, looking like this (though not out of focus!)...


















...then later that day I had to drive back to London & ruined all my hard work! Oh well - I enjoyed myself!

:detailer:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

first write up with no pictures.... winner


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats a gorgeous car man really like it!


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

that is a stunning looking car mate.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

that is HOT!!!!


----------



## BenB (Jul 6, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, lowered A4 on BBS LM's! Yes Please!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice wheels..... looks a decent job


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Verynice car there mate.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great paintwork and a lovely looking car. Really like the BBS-style alloys:thumb:


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Cheers guys 

I love the LM replicas, however I fancy something different next. These have been a bit battered. They've lasted well though - had them on the car for nearly two years now.

The pics came out worse than I thought - these were the only two that were vaguely usable! You can't really see the paintwork in all it's glory, but I was really pleased with the results.

Six hours after these pics were taken the car was covered in motorway grime & sludge 

Still, the LSP made it all the easier to rinse off all the dirt.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

lovely looking audi :argie:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

That is great and just the sort of car I'm looking to get next, undecided on saloon or avant at moment though.
Good effort
AC:thumb:


----------



## MattADH (Sep 25, 2009)

I have an A4 of the same year and colour with 111k miles on it now - I know the feeling of a long wet motorway drive after cleaning is depressing...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

love the genuine Seat part on the front bumper 

has it been lowered too?


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> love the genuine Seat part on the front bumper
> 
> has it been lowered too?


Yeah well it's all VAG 

It's lowered but it's half on the pavement at a funny angle so the front looks higher. The rate I go through those splitters, it's a good job Seat don't charge much for them!

The full spec for anyone interested is:

- InPro S4 chrome mirror cases
- FK Automotive Konigsport coilovers
- 8.5x19" BBS LM replicas
- 225/35/19
- 17.5mm ECS spacers F & R
- EBC Red Stuff front brake pads
- RS4 pedals
- Late-spec clear corner headlights
- Seat Leon Cupra R front splitter
- RNS-E SatNav
- Ambient centre console lighting

I've also got an RS4 grill ready to go on & I'm swapping the rear spacers for 15mm to give a touch more clearance on the rear arches.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely car mate :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

That cars gorgeous!!! and has a top spec too!! 

If they were real bbs's then they'd be worth a small fortune.....


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Gurn said:


> That cars gorgeous!!! and has a top spec too!!
> 
> If they were real bbs's then they'd be worth a small fortune.....


Thanks! Yeah, the spec is pretty much on a par with the S4 but without the V8 power 

It puts out 217bhp (220PS) from stock & a chip should bring it up to around 250 - 260bhp... it's very tempting but living in London I'm not sure I'd need the extra grunt!

19" genuine LMs & tyres would come in at around £3k! For that money, I'd buy Schmidt Radinox dished wheels to teach those damn curbs a lesson!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

awesome car, great finish.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Supercool (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow your car looks great! 

Those wheels really set off the car :thumb:


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks people! :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## deocamdata (Dec 10, 2009)

I need your help ...
Can you tell me please what are you using to clean and protect the chrome elements ?


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

loving that


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Lovely looking Audi :thumb:


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks guys 

It's changed a bit now - I'm running different wheels as the front LM reps were buckled by pot holes over the winter.  It's now on 8.5x19" front & 9.5x19"rear AMG 5-spokes from a Merc S-Class:

These wheels:









Fitted:









I picked them up for a good price on eBay & since the Merc fitment is the same as the Audi, I thought "why not?" 

I also got the windows tinted a light smoke, though it looks quite dark in that pic. I got the same tint all round as I don't like that 'van' style blacked out rear window look.



deocamdata said:


> I need your help ...
> Can you tell me please what are you using to clean and protect the chrome elements ?


I haven't used anything on them on this car yet, but I my previous B6 A4 I used Autosol but as the trim is coated/lacquered, it doesn't seem to do much.

I did another full detail on the car last week as I was visiting my parents again! I noticed a bit of milky/cloudy spotting under the door mirror & will be giving Megs NXT metal polish a go... I was reading a thread about what's best to use: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=164174

I'll post up some more recent pics this weekend hopefully. I need to give the car a wash first as there are still dead flies attached from my drive back to London!


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeet....Are the rims 20's


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

felondnb said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> It's changed a bit now - I'm running different wheels as the front LM reps were buckled by pot holes over the winter.  It's now on 8.5x19" front & 9.5x19"rear AMG 5-spokes from a Merc S-Class:
> 
> ...


You parked next to me at the Ace Cafe a couple of weeks ago, at EU Mania.

Was checking your car out lol, i was in the blue A4 Avant parked next to you.


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

David King said:


> You parked next to me at the Ace Cafe a couple of weeks ago, at EU Mania.
> 
> Was checking your car out lol, i was in the blue A4 Avant parked next to you.


Haha, yeah I saw you looking round my car 

Nice B6 - I had one before this, a Moro Blue 2.0FSi but it wasn't an Avant.

Where are you based?


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

felondnb said:


> Haha, yeah I saw you looking round my car
> 
> Nice B6 - I had one before this, a Moro Blue 2.0FSi but it wasn't an Avant.
> 
> Where are you based?


Yeah me and my mate were drooling over it. I had a set of brakes off a 2.0T so i was looking to see what they looked like on yours, ive decided to sell them since. 

Based in Sandy, Beds up the A1, what about you?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

tasty, loving the look


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

David King said:


> Yeah me and my mate were drooling over it. I had a set of brakes off a 2.0T so i was looking to see what they looked like on yours, ive decided to sell them since.
> 
> Based in Sandy, Beds up the A1, what about you?


Ah fair play. The front calipers on these are huge & affects the choice of wheels... I bought a set before the LM reps which curved too much & wouldn't clear the caliper. I ended up selling them on to an RS6 Avant owner & he had to run spacers, but the arches could take it on that thing!

I live in Hornsey, London N8, so just round the North Circular from the Ace Cafe.

I've just washed my car outside my flat & been told off by the concierge. He said its the rule of the development management group that none of the residence are allowed to wash vehicles on the road! What a load of  I carried on regardless... they couldn't clamp my car without causing damage to it as it's too low to get the clamp round my wheel & if they tried when I was stood there, they'd know about it!


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice job on the paint....your A4 has a nice stance!!!Good job:thumb:


----------

